# Putin a Draghi: "Ora si può parlare." Zelensky ad Australia: "Nemmeno voi al sicuro da minaccia nucleare".



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky continua il suo "tour parlamentare" parlando oggi al parlamento australiano.
"Siete distanti km di distanza, ma nemmeno voi siete al sicuro dalla minaccia nucleare. Il male può raggiungere chiunque, superare qualunque barriera, percorrere qualunque distanza."

La Russia offre una tregua a Mariupol a "determinate condizioni", Kiev invia dei bus per sfollare i civili, ma c'è scetticismo sull'affidabilità della promessa russa.
La Gran Bretagna oggi parla di esercito russo molto demoralizzato, e di episodi di autosabotaggio all'interno dell'esercito.

Nel frattempo Draghi ha telefonato a Putin, che avrebbe confidato "con l'Ucraina ora ci si può parlare." Ma ha ribadito la richiesta di pagare il gas in rubli.
Secondo un retroscena del Corriere, ad un certo punto sarebbe caduta la linea e Putin ha richiamato di sua iniziativa Draghi.
*Conferenza di Draghi:
"Ho detto a Putin che volevo parlare di pace e gli chiesto se era possibile un cessate il fuoco. Al momento però non ci sono le condizioni. Il presidente russo mi ha detto che i tempi per un incontro con Zelensky non sono ancora maturi. Sono molto cauto, restiamo con i piedi per terra.
Le sanzioni funzionano, alla pace si arriva se l'Ucraina si difende, c'è desiderio di andare avanti presto nella trattativa. Ma è anche presto per superare lo scetticismo. Ho confermato la disponibilità dell'Italia che è stata accolta. E ci siamo lasciati con l'impegno di sentirci ancora.
L'Italia è richiesta come garante sia dall'Ucraina che dalla Russia, ma è presto per parlare dei contenuti, occorre aspettare l'esito dei negoziati.
La conversione da euro a rubli per il gas è un problema interno della federazione russa."*

*N.D.S. Per l'ennesima volta ribadiamo tolleranza zero per flame e offtopic.
Siamo stanchi di chiudere topic o cancellare post perché non capite regole elementari.
Qui si commentano le notizie di attualità, ognuno esprime il proprio parere, ci si confronta, ma non sono ammessi giudizi morali su obiettività/faziosità degli utenti o divagazioni offtopic su fantomatiche fazioni.

Da adesso non chiudiamo più topic, si passa direttamente ai ban, già abbiamo iniziato.*


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky continua il suo "tour parlamentare" parlando oggi al parlamento australiano.
> "Siete distanti km di distanza, ma nemmeno voi siete al sicuro dalla minaccia nucleare. Il male può raggiungere chiunque, ostacolare qualunque barriera, percorrere qualunque distanza."
> 
> La Russia offre una tregua a Mariupol a "determinate condizioni", Kiev invia dei bus per sfollare i civili, ma c'è scetticismo sull'affidabilità della promessa russa.
> ...


La storia è piena di bruti. Possibile che non ce ne sia uno apposito per questo idiota?


----------



## danjr (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky continua il suo "tour parlamentare" parlando oggi al parlamento australiano.
> "Siete distanti km di distanza, ma nemmeno voi siete al sicuro dalla minaccia nucleare. Il male può raggiungere chiunque, ostacolare qualunque barriera, percorrere qualunque distanza."
> 
> La Russia offre una tregua a Mariupol a "determinate condizioni", Kiev invia dei bus per sfollare i civili, ma c'è scetticismo sull'affidabilità della promessa russa.
> ...


L’esercito russo deve essere davvero alla frutta


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky continua il suo "tour parlamentare" parlando oggi al parlamento australiano.
> "Siete distanti km di distanza, ma nemmeno voi siete al sicuro dalla minaccia nucleare. Il male può raggiungere chiunque, superare qualunque barriera, percorrere qualunque distanza."
> 
> La Russia offre una tregua a Mariupol a "determinate condizioni", Kiev invia dei bus per sfollare i civili, ma c'è scetticismo sull'affidabilità della promessa russa.
> ...


I russi sono messi male male. Che disastro.
Volevano fare la guerra per ricordare al mondo di essere una superpotenza, hanno dimostrato coi fatti di aver smesso di esserlo da 30 anni e più.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

SCOOP DEL CANALE SVEDESE TV4... DUE DEI 4 AEREI RUSSI PARTITI DA KALININGRAD PER SORVOLARE ILLEGALMENTE LO SPAZIO AEREO DELLA SVEZIA ERANO EQUIPAGGIATI CON ARMI TATTICHE NUCLEARI. IL GOVERNO NON CONFERMA MA NON SMENTISCE.


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)

Ecco la chiamata Draghi vs Putin


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

300 SOLDATI DEL SUD OSSEZIA SCAPPANO DALL'UKRAINA E TORNANO IN MADREPATRIA FACENDO L'AUTOSTOP. SI SAREBBERO RIFIUTATI DI PARTECIPARE A UNA MISSIONE DA CARNE DI CANNONE.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco la chiamata Draghi vs Putin
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1995


In realtà è il contrario... Putin almeno per ora ha accettato il pagamento in euro.


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In realtà è il contrario... Putin almeno per ora ha accettato il pagamento in euro.


si parla di problemi tecnici momentanei delle banche, vedremo per il momento si è sempre in euro


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si parla di problemi tecnici momentanei delle banche, vedremo per il momento si è sempre in euro


Ormai in Italia il freddo è finito, fino a ottobre stiamo apposto. Dopo ognuno si farà le sue valutazioni, anche a livello personale dico., in vista di un sempre meno improbabile razionamento del gas.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 300 SOLDATI DEL SUD OSSEZIA SCAPPANO DALL'UKRAINA E TORNANO IN MADREPATRIA FACENDO L'AUTOSTOP. SI SAREBBERO RIFIUTATI DI PARTECIPARE A UNA MISSIONE DA CARNE DI CANNONE.



questo è un punto importante sottolineato più volte dall'intelligence occidentale. L'esercito Russo è fortemente rappresentato dalle minoranze etniche dai Daghestani, ai Tuva, ai Ceceni (da non confondere con i ceceni del pazzo che sono uno spettacolo mediatico), ai Kazaki, ai Tatari ecc.. (fanno più figli, sono più poveri) e immaginatevi il morale per una guerra di aggressione imperialista.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 300 SOLDATI DEL SUD OSSEZIA SCAPPANO DALL'UKRAINA E TORNANO IN MADREPATRIA FACENDO L'AUTOSTOP. SI SAREBBERO RIFIUTATI DI PARTECIPARE A UNA MISSIONE DA CARNE DI CANNONE.


Come stanno messi questi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco la chiamata Draghi vs Putin
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1995



mi sembra che i tedeschi abbiano già detto che si paga in Euro. Ma comunque, pensate che i russi siano felice di riempirsi di miliardi di rubbli? E' una mossa disperata per supportare il rubblo. I contratti anche con i cinesi prevedono pagamenti in Euro. Sono ben felici di riempirsi di riserve di moneta forte (euro, Dollaro) e non carta straccia


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

SECONDO UN SONDAGGIO DI UN'AGENZIA INDIPENDENTE RUSSA L'83 PER CENTO DEI RUSSI SUPPORTA L'OPERATO DI PUTIN


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ormai in Italia il freddo è finito, fino a ottobre stiamo apposto. Dopo ognuno si farà le sue valutazioni, anche a livello personale dico., in vista di un sempre meno improbabile razionamento del gas.


Tu con quelle bollette è meglio che usi il legno o il gas “umano “


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ormai in Italia il freddo è finito, fino a ottobre stiamo apposto. Dopo ognuno si farà le sue valutazioni, anche a livello personale dico., in vista di un sempre meno improbabile razionamento del gas.


Io mi sto installando i pannelli solari


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Come stanno messi questi...


Se è vero.
Fosse così per davvero, Putin sarebbe messo molto male


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu con quelle bollette è meglio che usi il legno o il gas “umano “








É vecchia, ma attualissima


----------



## __king george__ (31 Marzo 2022)

per Il Corriere della Sera *dietro alla frenata del pagamento in rubli del gas ci sarebbe l'opposizione della governatrice della banca centrale Elvira Nabiullina ed Alexander Novak che avrebbero fatto capire a Putin che l'idea di far pagare i paesi europei in rubli non sta in piedi. *

mi sembra un buon articolo che spiega varie cose..spiega anche che c'è un primo reale fronte interno..Novak è il vicepresidente eh...


----------



## mabadi (31 Marzo 2022)

Tutto sto problema perché noi Italiani ci teniamo le centrali nucleari a 80km dal confine, ma non le vogliamo all'interno e le centrali cha avevamo le abbiamo chiuse.
Uno Stato deve fare di tutto, anche tenersi le scorie, per poter garantire ai cittadine l'autonomia energetica, senza basarsi sull'importazione.

Ormai non ha neanche senso costruirle visto che "dovremmo" essere vicini alla fusione.
A quel punto andrà tutto su elettrico. 
ps la centrale di Latina è stata costruita in 4 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ormai in Italia il freddo è finito, fino a ottobre stiamo apposto. Dopo ognuno si farà le sue valutazioni, anche a livello personale dico., in vista di un sempre meno improbabile razionamento del gas.


Le scorte per l'anno prossimo vanno fatte entro luglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

*Conferenza di Draghi:

"Ho detto a Putin che volevo parlare di pace e gli chiesto se era possibile un cessate il fuoco. Al momento però non ci sono le condizioni. Il presidente russo mi ha detto che i tempi per un incontro con Zelensky non sono ancora maturi. Sono molto cauto, restiamo con i piedi per terra.
Le sanzioni funzionano, alla pace si arriva se l'Ucraina si difende, c'è desiderio di andare avanti presto nella trattativa. Ma è anche presto per superare lo scetticismo. Ho confermato la disponibilità dell'Italia che è stata accolta. E ci siamo lasciati con l'impegno di sentirci ancora.
L'Italia è richiesta come garante sia dall'Ucraina che dalla Russia, ma è presto per parlare dei contenuti, occorre aspettare l'esito dei negoziati.
La conversione da euro a rubli per il gas è un problema interno della federazione russa."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Tutto sto problema perché noi Italiani ci teniamo le centrali nucleari a 80km dal confine, ma non le vogliamo all'interno e le centrali cha avevamo le abbiamo chiuse.
> Uno Stato deve fare di tutto, anche tenersi le scorie, per poter garantire ai cittadine l'autonomia energetica, senza basarsi sull'importazione.
> 
> Ormai non ha neanche senso costruirle visto che "dovremmo" essere vicini alla fusione.
> ...



e pensare che ad inizio anni '70 nonostante le limitazioni che avevamo sulla ricerca nucleare (dopo la sconfitta nella seconda guerra mondiale) eravamo la terza potenza atomica dopo USA e UK. La centrale di Piacenza era il più grande reattore al mondo. Poi abbiamo deciso di spegnerle tutte. E vabbè. Comunque ora non so che senso abbia, anzi penso sia impossibile parlarne almeno fino all'arrivo della fusione nucleare ma ci vorranno decine di anni. Penso oggi abbia senso puntare tutto sulle rinnovabili che iniziano ad essere anche ecnomicamente vantaggiose


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SECONDO UN SONDAGGIO DI UN'AGENZIA INDIPENDENTE RUSSA L'83 PER CENTO DEI RUSSI SUPPORTA L'OPERATO DI PUTIN



Il restante 17% è in esilio…


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se è vero.
> Fosse così per davvero, Putin sarebbe messo molto male


Non è esatta la notizia, il contingente dell'Ossezia del Sud è stato fatto rientrare perché a breve si terrà un referendum di annessione alla federazione russa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferenza di Draghi:
> 
> "Ho detto a Putin che volevo parlare di pace e gli chiesto se era possibile un cessate il fuoco. Al momento però non ci sono le condizioni. Il presidente russo mi ha detto che i tempi per un incontro con Zelensky non sono ancora maturi. Sono molto cauto, restiamo con i piedi per terra.
> Le sanzioni funzionano, alla pace si arriva se l'Ucraina si difende, c'è desiderio di andare avanti presto nella trattativa. Ma è anche presto per superare lo scetticismo. Ho confermato la disponibilità dell'Italia che è stata accolta. E ci siamo lasciati con l'impegno di sentirci ancora.
> ...


Non vedo alcun passo avanti francamente.


----------



## danjr (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ormai in Italia il freddo è finito, fino a ottobre stiamo apposto. Dopo ognuno si farà le sue valutazioni, anche a livello personale dico., in vista di un sempre meno improbabile razionamento del gas.


In realtà è il contrario, dobbiamo riempire adesso le riserve in vista del prossimo inverno


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferenza di Draghi:
> 
> 
> La conversione da euro a rubli per il gas è un problema interno della federazione russa."*


praticamente gli ha detto che dovranno pagare in rubli


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è esatta la notizia, il contingente dell'Ossezia del Sud è stato fatto rientrare perché a breve si terrà un referendum di annessione alla federazione russa.


Posso assicurarti che la notizia è vera e la fonte è georgiana..Eduard Kokoity, ex presidente del Sud Ossezia.


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per Il Corriere della Sera *dietro alla frenata del pagamento in rubli del gas ci sarebbe l'opposizione della governatrice della banca centrale Elvira Nabiullina ed Alexander Novak che avrebbero fatto capire a Putin che l'idea di far pagare i paesi europei in rubli non sta in piedi. *
> 
> mi sembra un buon articolo che spiega varie cose..spiega anche che c'è un primo reale fronte interno..Novak è il vicepresidente eh...


è stato trovato in rete un articolo del 2019 di una testata economica in cui si asserisce che il pagamento in rubli sia possibile nei contratti, ma si preferisca dollari o euro per questioni tecniche.
dunque se vogliono lo possono fare, certo non dall'oggi al domani.

poi se dobbiamo ipotizzare si potrebbe anche pensare che qualcuno abbia assicurato di non includere certe sanzioni o toglierne altre, non solo quello che riporti tu

ieri Fubini sul Corriere diceva che Putin avesse fatto marcia indietro perchè tutti i paesi europei, tranne l'Ungheria, avevano detto no e uniti si vince...


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In realtà è il contrario, dobbiamo riempire adesso le riserve in vista del prossimo inverno


più che altro parlavo per me , cmq avete ragione, ho trovato un dato di inizio marzo che la capacità è al 38 per cento attualmente. Si punta al 90 per cento entro settembre.


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:

"2/3 degli armamenti e sistemi di difesa ucraini sono stati neutralizzati"*


----------



## danjr (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Difesa russo:
> 
> "2/3 degli armamenti e sistemi di difesa ucraini sono stati neutralizzati"*


E non riescono a vincere nemmeno così? Sono alla frutta


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E non riescono a vincere nemmeno così? Sono alla frutta


non è una guerra lampo, alla fine otterranno quello che vogliono
moriranno più persone del previsto sia militari sia civili, è la scelta di difesa ucraina a portare questo
la fretta dovrebbe essere nel paese invaso che viene distrutto con molte aree che per anni saranno deserte e dovrà indebitarsi con speculatori esteri per sopravvivere, ma evidentemente è più importante per i vertici il legame occidentale per salvarsi il culo rispetto alla tutela della propria popolazione


----------



## danjr (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è una guerra lampo, alla fine otterranno quello che vogliono
> moriranno più persone del previsto sia militari sia civili, è la scelta di difesa ucraina a portare questo
> la fretta dovrebbe essere nel paese invaso che viene distrutto con molte aree che per anni saranno deserte e dovrà indebitarsi con speculatori esteri per sopravvivere, ma evidentemente è più importante per i vertici il legame occidentale rispetto alla tutela della propria popolazione


Ma dicono che i i capi militari russi abbiano mentono a Putin sulle reali capacità di risposta Ucraina. Otterranno forse quello che vogliono ma ad un prezzo non preventivato


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma dicono che i i capi militari russi abbiano mentono a Putin sulle reali capacità di risposta Ucraina. Otterranno forse quello che vogliono ma ad un prezzo non preventivato


può darsi non siano stati valutate bene i miglioramenti post 2014, così come magari non era previsto un nuovo rifornimento esterno durante l'invasione perchè in tutte le altre circostanze l'Occidente è stato a guardare


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

*PUTIN HA FIRMATO UN DECRETO PER LA MOBILITAZIONE DI 135.000 COSCRITTI DA INSERIRE NELLE FORZE ARMATE RUSSE. ENTRERÀ IN VIGORE IL 1 APRILE.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è una guerra lampo, alla fine otterranno quello che vogliono
> moriranno più persone del previsto sia militari sia civili, è la scelta di difesa ucraina a portare questo
> la fretta dovrebbe essere nel paese invaso che viene distrutto con molte aree che per anni saranno deserte e dovrà indebitarsi con speculatori esteri per sopravvivere, ma evidentemente è più importante per i vertici il legame occidentale per salvarsi il culo rispetto alla tutela della propria popolazione


Nessuno programma una guerra che duri a lungo, va contro qualsiasi principio di dottrina militare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN HA FIRMATO UN DECRETO PER LA MOBILITAZIONE DI 135.000 COSCRITTI DA INSERIRE NELLE FORZE ARMATE RUSSE. ENTRERÀ IN VIGORE IL 1 APRILE.*



ma non aveva detto due settimane fa che non c'era alcun piano di mandare in guerra i coscritti?


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

comunque un'ora fa Ansa ha riportato questo

*Portavoce del Cremlino:*

*"L'ordine del presidente russo Vladimir Putin al governo, alla Banca centrale e a Gazprom sulle misure per convertire in rubli i pagamenti per le esportazioni di gas verso i Paesi ostili è stato emanato e l'esatto meccanismo per effettuare tali pagamenti dovrebbe essere svelato a breve, anche oggi stesso"*


----------



## Mika (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Difesa russo:
> 
> "2/3 degli armamenti e sistemi di difesa ucraini sono stati neutralizzati"*


Con tutta la preparazione pre-guerra che hanno fatto, il dispiegamento militare e tutto dovevano arrivare a prendere Kiev in 2/3 giorni e il resto in una settimana. E' passato un mese è ancora Kiev non l'hanno presa, sono fermi nei sobborghi da un mese.


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque un'ora fa Ansa ha riportato questo
> 
> *Portavoce del Cremlino:
> 
> "L'ordine del presidente russo Vladimir Putin al governo, alla Banca centrale e a Gazprom sulle misure per convertire in rubli i pagamenti per le esportazioni di gas verso i Paesi ostili è stato emanato e l'esatto meccanismo per effettuare tali pagamenti dovrebbe essere svelato a breve, anche oggi stesso"*



come vedete la faccenda è concreta, solamente qua da due-tre giorni non lo si prende sul serio...
spero che gli esperti del settore invece reagiscano diversamente dai giornalisti e commentatori politici...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma dicono che i i capi militari russi abbiano mentono a Putin sulle reali capacità di risposta Ucraina. Otterranno forse quello che vogliono ma ad un prezzo non preventivato



tipico della tradizione e mentalità sovietica, ancora ben radicata nella politica e nell'esercito russo. Tutti mentono e nascondono la verità, perchè devi sempre dimostrare di avercelo più lungo dell'altro. Poi scoppiano le centrali nucleari o ti ritrovi con 60km di mezzi senza gasolio perchè è magicamente sparito nel nulla.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Marzo 2022)

*Vicepremier Ucraina Iryna Vereshchuk: "La situazione a Chernobyl è catastrofica, i russi non hanno il controllo della situazione. Si rischiano effetti ad ampio raggio. L'area della centrale deve essere de-militarizzata. Ho scritto di mio pugno una lettera al segretario generale dell'Onu Guuterres per chiederlo". vicepremier Iryna Vereshchuk.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

*Stoltenberg, chief della NATO, in diretta: La Russia ha ripetutamente mentito. Non c'è nessun ritiro di truppe ma solo un riposizionamento nel Dombass e ci aspettiamo nuove azioni offensive, anche su Kjaev. *


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con tutta la preparazione pre-guerra che hanno fatto, il dispiegamento militare e tutto dovevano arrivare a prendere Kiev in 2/3 giorni e il resto in una settimana. E' passato un mese è ancora Kiev non l'hanno presa, sono fermi nei sobborghi da un mese.


una settimana ?
è il paese più largo d'Europa, è enorme e tutta la parte ovest è inaccessibile.
ce ne vuole di tempo via terra


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

*Amministrazione regionale Odessa:*

*"Le navi da guerra russe nella base di Sebastopoli, in Crimea, vengono rifornite di missili da crociera
Sono probabili attacchi missilistici su Odessa e ad altre città ucraine*

*Si tratta di missili 3M-54 Kalibr, che sono in grado di cambiare traiettoria più volte durante il volo e sono quindi difficili da intercettare."*


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

*la Commissione europea "rosica" e accusa Mosca di fare ciò che fanno tutti i paesi sovrani in una crisi

"Il rublo si sta riapprezzando su euro e dollaro ma questo non è un processo naturale bensì frutto di un intervento delle autorità russe che ha avuto un massiccio impatto sui conti dello Stato, compreso un forte aumento dei tassi di interesse, che si riflette sull'economia della Russia"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma non aveva detto due settimane fa che non c'era alcun piano di mandare in guerra i coscritti?


Secondo quanto dicono loro non verranno inviati in zone di guerra. 
Certo c'è da dire che non hanno più molta credibilità in quanto a dichiarazioni dato che puntualmente accade l'opposto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la Commissione europea "rosica" e accusa Mosca di fare ciò che fanno tutti i paesi sovrani in una crisi
> 
> "Il rublo si sta riapprezzando su euro e dollaro ma questo non è un processo naturale bensì frutto di un intervento delle autorità russe che ha avuto un massiccio impatto sui conti dello Stato, compreso un forte aumento dei tassi di interesse, che si riflette sull'economia della Russia"*



non è che bisogna rosicare, basta guardare i trading book su Bloomberg. Il rubblo ha un mercato bid/ask totalmente illiquido, le uniche operazioni sono quelle della banca centrale russa.


----------



## Mika (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una settimana ?
> è il paese più largo d'Europa, è enorme e tutta la parte ovest è inaccessibile.
> ce ne vuole di tempo via terra


Ok vero, ma dopo un mese Kievi, a due passi dal confine bielorusso da dove sono partiti non è stata presa. E ad oriente si fermati ancora nel Donbass non andando oltre quella regione. Stanno andando meglio a sud.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la Commissione europea "rosica" e accusa Mosca di fare ciò che fanno tutti i paesi sovrani in una crisi
> 
> "Il rublo si sta riapprezzando su euro e dollaro ma questo non è un processo naturale bensì frutto di un intervento delle autorità russe che ha avuto un massiccio impatto sui conti dello Stato, compreso un forte aumento dei tassi di interesse, che si riflette sull'economia della Russia"*


"rosica" un bel niente, semplicemente conosce il funzionamento dell'economia


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non è che bisogna rosicare, basta guardare i trading book su Bloomberg. Il rubblo ha un mercato bid/ask totalmente illiquido, le uniche operazioni sono quelle della banca centrale russa.


rosicano con il rublo a 82 dollari oggii e vicino alla situazione antecedente (72) perchè festeggiavano quando era sopra 150 dollari , così come dicevano non potesse pagare con l'esclusione dallo SWIFT e per tre volte ha pagato puntualmente.
anche altri hanno sbagliato previsioni sul default e crisi che avrebbe impedito di continuare la missione...

la Russia non è la Grecia o l'Argentina...

oggi ci sono due articoli interessanti su Milanofinanza


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

*Breaking 15:14: PUTIN BLOCCHERA' OGNI CONTRATTO DI FORNITURA DI GAS SE NON PAGATO IN RUBBLI
Bloomberg *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> rosicano con il rublo a 82 dollari oggii e vicino alla situazione antecedente (72) perchè festeggiavano quando era sopra 150 dollari , così come dicevano non potesse pagare con l'esclusione dallo SWIFT e per tre volte ha pagato puntualmente.
> anche altri hanno sbagliato previsioni sul default e crisi che avrebbe impedito di continuare la missione...
> 
> oggi ci sono due articoli interessanti su Milanofinanza


ancora, ma il cambio del rubblo è totalmente fittizio. Non ci sono operazioni e la Banca Centrale Russia sta buttando miliardate per sostenerlo, insieme allo stock market. Visto il prezzo delle materie prime dovrebbero avere un Rublo forte e un mercato azionario a valori doppi rispetto all'anno scorso, e invece sono in braghe di tela per i prossimi anni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Breaking 15:14: PUTIN BLOCCHERA' OGNI CONTRATTO DI FORNITURA DI GAS SE NON PAGATO IN RUBBLI*
> *Bloomberg *



*dal 1 Aprile saranno accettati solo pagamenti presso conti in Rubbli aperti presso Gazprom Bank. 
Bloomberg*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *dal 1 Aprile saranno accettati solo pagamenti presso conti in Rubbli aperti presso Gazprom Bank.
> Bloomberg*



praticamente Putin si sta autosanzionando, l' Elvira della banca centrale russa l'ha fatto notare, ma si sa che in Putin's Russia chi ha un pò di sale in zucca viene emarginato


----------



## danjr (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN HA FIRMATO UN DECRETO PER LA MOBILITAZIONE DI 135.000 COSCRITTI DA INSERIRE NELLE FORZE ARMATE RUSSE. ENTRERÀ IN VIGORE IL 1 APRILE.*


Non ho parole.... questa è tutta gente che va al macero....


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con tutta la preparazione pre-guerra che hanno fatto, il dispiegamento militare e tutto dovevano arrivare a prendere Kiev in 2/3 giorni e il resto in una settimana. E' passato un mese è ancora Kiev non l'hanno presa, sono fermi nei sobborghi da un mese.


2 3 giorni e poi come facevamo senza le reprimenda del comico
Tutto il teatrino non ci sarebbe stato


----------



## Mika (31 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> 2 3 giorni e poi come facevamo senza le reprimenda del comico
> Tutto il teatrino non ci sarebbe stato


Pensi che Putin non occupi Kiev per fare andare avanti il teatrino? Ogni giorni di guerra che fanno sono costi alti per l'economia russa.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è una guerra lampo, alla fine otterranno quello che vogliono
> moriranno più persone del previsto sia militari sia civili, è la scelta di difesa ucraina a portare questo
> la fretta dovrebbe essere nel paese invaso che viene distrutto con molte aree che per anni saranno deserte e dovrà indebitarsi con speculatori esteri per sopravvivere, ma evidentemente è più importante per i vertici il legame occidentale per salvarsi il culo rispetto alla tutela della propria popolazione


"quello che vogliono" era Kiev. E mi pare sia stato un fallimento.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pensi che Putin non occupi Kiev per fare andare avanti il teatrino? Ogni giorni di guerra che fanno sono costi alti per l'economia russa.


Io non penso nulla vedo che il protrarsi della situazione in primis fa male a chi la guerra la fa materialmente, civili e soldati, poi delle economie credo che le ripercussioni ci siano per tutti e da questo punto di vista noi stiamo fra quelli messi peggio


----------



## Riccardo88 (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferenza di Draghi:
> 
> "Ho detto a Putin che volevo parlare di pace e gli chiesto se era possibile un cessate il fuoco. Al momento però non ci sono le condizioni. Il presidente russo mi ha detto che i tempi per un incontro con Zelensky non sono ancora maturi. Sono molto cauto, restiamo con i piedi per terra.
> Le sanzioni funzionano, alla pace si arriva se l'Ucraina si difende, c'è desiderio di andare avanti presto nella trattativa. Ma è anche presto per superare lo scetticismo. Ho confermato la disponibilità dell'Italia che è stata accolta. E ci siamo lasciati con l'impegno di sentirci ancora.
> ...


Sembra promettere bene, ma occhio alle trollate di Putin, non vorrei Draghi fosse il nuovo Macron.
Come qualcuno ha detto prima, i russi stanno (quasi) sempre facendo il contrario di quello che dicono..


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è esatta la notizia, il contingente dell'Ossezia del Sud è stato fatto rientrare perché a breve si terrà un referendum di annessione alla federazione russa.


Ah ecco…


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vedo alcun passo avanti francamente.


A me sembra una supercazzola 
Si vorrei ma non posso forse..


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "quello che vogliono" era Kiev. E mi pare sia stato un fallimento.


Secondo me kiev non gli serve proprio.


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In realtà è il contrario... Putin almeno per ora ha accettato il pagamento in euro.



notizia di adesso

*Putin ha firmato il decreto presidenziale sulle regole del commercio di gas naturale russo con i cosiddetti Paesi ostili per il pagamento in rubli. Lo ha comunicato lo stesso leader russo, aggiungendo che entrerà in vigore da domani, primo aprile.*

aveva ragione il meme


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> notizia di adesso
> 
> *Putin ha firmato il decreto presidenziale sulle regole del commercio di gas naturale russo con i cosiddetti Paesi ostili per il pagamento in rubli. Lo ha comunicato lo stesso leader russo, aggiungendo che entrerà in vigore da domani, primo aprile.*
> 
> aveva ragione il meme


Vediamo che succede


----------

